# Oriental sword plant



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I planted 2 oriental sword plants, 1 submerged and 1 emerged.
Both were about the same size from the same mother plant.
Planted about 3 months ago.
Just thought I would post pictures of the 2 compared in growth.

Both are in outside tanks. The submerged is with 2 bubbles a sec co2.
None get anything added.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow what a difference! Are the substrates the same?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

If you hadn't said they were the same type of sword I never would have guessed. Did you have any trouble with the emersed one converting to the emersed setup? I've had quite a bit of die-off and adjustment time when I try to grow some plants emersed.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

same here and my leafs always get dry up on part of the leafs.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

The substrates are the same. Both are ADA amazonia.

To transition the plants isn't that hard since I use the baby shoots that come out instead of splitting at the base. (The 4 stems things which have about 3-4 new plants each).

Since they float, some of the leaves are already emersed which helps with the transition.

I tried a few that started submerged and all the leaves burned so it took a couple months to start growing back.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What are the plants growing around the emersed sword?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

looks like HC right?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

There might be a little sprig of HC in the pot, but I'm really curious as to what the plant is with the red stem that's wrapping around the pot.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Around the pot is a little HC, some moss, the one wrapping around is a rotala. Not sure which one, someone just gave me some and I liked the red stem of this one.


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you grow them covered? Or uncovered? I grown swords emersed before and they are a monster if you keep condition humid.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I grow them 2/3rds covered. That way I don't have to transition them to straight atmosphere.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I grow sword with potting soil and grows big!!


----------



## greentin (Jul 25, 2009)

I also layer mine with pellet fertilizer(Dynamite) and putting off babies like crazy.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

how do you all dealing with the dry up of the leafs. I am here in Seattle doing the same thing and my windows are open all the way in the summer and they get part dry up often.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder if the climate could be the reason for the small emersed plant since there is nothing different between the set-up?
Everything down to the soil is the same.

Once my plants gets acclimated, my leaves don't dry up all that much, but I still get 1 or 2 that get exposed to direct sun.
I just cut off the few leaves that dry up.


----------

